# help with maroon gold-banded clown fish



## Methistopholes (Nov 5, 2008)

my clown fish is sick... it has like a white cotton looking dust down its whole body ( not ick dosent look like sugar) it also has fin rot (been treating with melafix for 2 days) its been hovering around the top of the tank and behind the live rock. i had the fish for 2 weeks now and it been like this for the last 3 or 4 days. nitrate, nitrite, ammonia is all up to par, water temp stayes around 78-80. IN NEED OF HELP i dont like to see this prized fish die:-(


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm really sorry to hear that yuo have this. It's a desease and i don't remember what it's call, but the way to get rid of it is to pull the fish out of the water, hold it down and pluck the white stuff off with tweasers, then put iodine on the wounded area to keep it from growing and to encourage healing. (i know it sounds crazy, but it's the only thing i've heard work) 
Good luck and they are beautiful fish. Can you post a pic before and after? 
and please post a pick before so i can makesure that i'm giving you the right info?


----------



## Methistopholes (Nov 5, 2008)

umm i dont think i can take the fish out, just seems wrong. but i have a picture for you to see


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah, it's something else. you'd see it nice a big white. like cotton. as for this... is your fish doing any thing unusual?


----------



## Methistopholes (Nov 5, 2008)

when i got home tonight, he was doing his normal thing before he got sick swimming around happy.:-D but he has like white slim that's caught up in his fins like he shedding, dose this have anything to do with the use of melafix or is this some completely new disease or fungus. 


i try to get a pix as quick as i can


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

I just saw a tank last night (coral to the co-op program :-D) and he has a purple tang that had the same thing. he's been in the hobby fotr 11 years and he said that he wasn't worried about it because the fish was fine and eating.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Can we get some more pics from different angles? Are there other fish in the tank? Are they showing similar behavior? How long have you had the Clown?


----------

